# I was told off last time



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So I've been patient and no one seems to have posted it yet.

So happy St Georges Day to everyone, well what's left of it.

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?rls=ig&gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&q=St.+George's+Day&oi=ddle&hl=en-GB


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> So I've been patient and no one seems to have posted it yet.
> 
> So happy St Georges Day to everyone, well what's left of it.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?rls=ig&gws_rd=ssl#newwindow=1&q=St.+George's+Day&oi=ddle&hl=en-GB


And to you Kev and if we vote for Corbyn we could have an extra day off, doesn't matter to me as I have every day off.

http://www.unionjack.co.uk/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't wait to vote for Corbyn.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I can't wait to vote for Corbyn.


Me neither that would really screw up Britain, I lived under his jurisdiction in London in the 70's, he was always a protester rather than a politician.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never seen it spelled that way before.

W anker in more usual.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Happy St Georges day to you Kev:grin2:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Never seen it spelled that way before.
> 
> W anker in more usual.


I am to much of a gentleman to comment on that, needless to say I am a Tyke.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Was in Spain for St Georges Day and they had a celebration in Turres with a British group called Strings and Things. Yukelele and guitar players mostly. Never seen a St Georges Day celebration over here.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sad
I never realised Sunday was st George's day

Mind you I'm never sure what day it is anyway

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh I know that feeling Sandra.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Maybe time to think about having an English man/woman as our patron saint? Just saying. ;-)

Nick.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good luck with getting agreement on one Nick > >

I'll stand down, no one could compete


----------

